# New book by Mary Shomon



## SusanLawton (Dec 23, 2003)

Mary Shomon, a patient/advocate, has written a new book, entitled "Living Well With Chronic Fatigue Syndrome and Fibromyalgia: What Your Doctor Doesn't Tell You...That You Need to Know". http://www.cfsfibromyalgia.com/index.php I have her book on autoimmune disease, which is a wonderful book. I have Hashimoto's Thyroiditis (among all the other syndromes - whee!







) as does Mary, and I think she's got another good one in this book. I hope to pick it up within the next couple of weeks, and I will let you all know how it is once I get it.







In the meantime, Mary has a lot of good information on the website, including a checklist of symptoms, a list of supplements that have been used for treatment, and a page of links.Susan


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Bump. The website looks good.


----------



## SusanLawton (Dec 23, 2003)

It's a wonderful book, Susan. I got a copy of it shortly after I mentioned it here, but haven't remembered to post anything about it until now. Talk about brain fog!







Susan


----------



## K9Mom (Sep 20, 1999)

Mary is a WONDERFUL advocate for people with thyroid disease, specifically Hashi's. CFS and Fibro patients are lucky to have her on their side! She is very thorough and relentless when the medical profession is not doing their part to relieve patient pain and suffering.


----------

